# First Aid Training at CBD College ?



## firstaidcert1 (May 10, 2017)

Which first aid course for nurses ? Senior First Aid / BELS / Child Care First Aid ?


----------



## Pillow (Jun 1, 2015)

firstaidcert1 said:


> Which first aid course for nurses ? Senior First Aid / BELS / Child Care First Aid ?


are you in student visa?


----------

